

"The tech world could probably use more jerks." - bmcmanus
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/18/its-shit/

======
d4nt
Interesting idea, I'm not sure I agree though. I hear Pixar do something where
everyone's ideas are reviewed and often openly criticised no matter who came
up with them. It sounded like everyone was cool with that being the process
though. That's got to be the ideal if you can achieve it.

